# Rocker Curb hit came with Purchased Cruze



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just purchased a used 2012 Chevy cruze 2LT, 38,000 miles and it came with the rocker having a big dent along the passenger side. I live in colorado and have had it take to many body shops which have given me estimates of $675 or more. Is this a decent price to have this fixed or is it not worth the hassle to get this fixed since the rocker is so low to the ground already for my cruze having the sport suspension.

Thanks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have rhe same issue in the same spot. I will be adding side skirts to cover up the damage.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BMW11190 said:


> I am new to cruze talk and just purchased a 2012 Chevy cruze 2LT. I am wondering if anyone on this forum has the same cruze I do as in the 2LT or knows a lot about cruze's in general. I have some rocker damage on the passenger side, that was already there when I bought the car. I am wondering if anyone knows of any good reliable and well priced auto body shops or people who do it for cash in general. I am also looking to meet up and see what other people have and talk about cruze's.
> 
> Thanks.


I've had Titan Auto Body on South Santa Fe do body work on previous cars for me. They do an excellent job. Not sure about their prices for non-insurance work since all the work I've had them do was covered by insurance.


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Did your insurance premium ever go up from doing an insurance claim?


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have rhe same issue in the same spot. I will be adding side skirts to cover up the damage.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Can you let me know where you purchase your side skirts, how much they were, how much it was to put them on the car and also what they look like on the car please.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you get a nice discount by purchasing this vehicle with the damage? Actually the rocker panels are the key support for these unibody vehicles. Main reason for me pitching cars in the trash can. Entire vehicle bends down in the middle when you try to jack up either the front or the rear. If the undercoat is cracked on the inside, will have problems and collision is not covered by that rust through five year warranty. 

Without seeing the vehicle, $675 sounds cheap, for that kind of money, would just slap some bondo on it and do a touch up spray. To do it right, more like a $2,500 job.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BMW11190 said:


> Can you let me know where you purchase your side skirts, how much they were, how much it was to put them on the car and also what they look like on the car please.


I haven't done it yet. I'm buying them this week since they just dropped a ton. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005Y4ZD3G

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BMW11190 said:


> Did your insurance premium ever go up from doing an insurance claim?


No - USAA doesn't raise your rates when the other guy is at fault.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I haven't done it yet. I'm buying them this week since they just dropped a ton.
> 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze Couture RS Look Side Skirts - 2 Piece:Amazon:Automotive
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Better hurry, only one left in stock. Kicked up my curiousity, 

2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze Couture RS Look Side Skirts - 2 Piece :

Also about the same price as Amazon, but how do you install these? This site says something about painting and installing, didn't read the details.

Been awhile since I painted a car with clear coat finish. First thing I had to do was to completely line my garage with plastic and wait for a nice warm dry day. Can tell you this, these bodyshop guys earn their pay.

Also painted my boats, was one was all fiberglass with lots of sanding. Still itching thinking about that, once in a lifetime is more than enough for me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its held on by screws and platic facua retainers.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

